# Candle Spike to hold Candle in Wooden Candle stick



## Tricky Turner (Feb 23, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can buy the spikes to go in turned candle sticks. I have a project for a number of canadlesticks and want a quick fixing for the candles.


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

I'd just use a cut off nail point and save a few bucks.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure if you're set on the spike, but found these easy enough.
http://www.leevalley.com/us/wood/page.aspx?p=32799&cat=1,250,43233&ap=2


----------

